# 2013 MMA Math Thread



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Always thought these threads were awesome.

I'll start with the immortal Chris Cope, whom I will prove is the greatest mixed martial artist of all time, capable of beating every UFC champion.

Chris Cope > Chuck O'Neil > Marcus Davis > Chris Lytle > Matt Brown > Joe Riggs > Nick Diaz > Hayato Sakurai > Luciano Azevedo > Jose Aldo > Urijah Faber > Dominic Cruz > Demetrious Johnson

Chris Cope > Chuck O'Neil > Marcus Davis > Chris Lytle > Matt Brown > Joe Riggs > Nick Diaz > Hayato Sakurai > Luciano Azevedo > Jose Aldo > Urijah Faber > Dominic Cruz

Chris Cope > Chuck O'Neil > Marcus Davis > Chris Lytle > Matt Brown > Joe Riggs > Nick Diaz > Hayato Sakurai > Luciano Azevedo > Jose Aldo

Chris Cope > Chuck O'Neil > Marcus Davis > Chris Lytle > Matt Brown > Joe Riggs > Nick Diaz > BJ Penn > Kenny Florian > Clay Guida > Anthony Pettis > Ben Henderson

Chris Cope > Chuck O'Neil > Marcus Davis > Chris Lytle > Matt Serra > George St. Pierre

Chris Cope > Chuck O'Neil > Marcus Davis > Chris Lytle > Matt Brown > Joe Riggs > Nick Diaz > Hayato Sakurai > Ryo Chonan > Anderson Silva

Chris Cope > Chuck O'Neil > Marcus Davis > Chris Lytle > Matt Brown > Joe Riggs > Nick Diaz > Hayato Sakurai > Ryo Chonan > Anderson Silva > Vitor Belfort > Wanderlei Silva > Rampage Jackson > Matt Hamill > Jon Jones

Chris Cope > Chuck O'Neil > Marcus Davis > Chris Lytle > Matt Brown > Joe Riggs > Nick Diaz > Hayato Sakurai > Ryo Chonan > Anderson Silva > Vitor Belfort > Wanderlei Silva > Rampage Jackson > Lyoto Machida > Sokoudjou > Joaquim Ferreira > Junior Dos Santos > Cain Velasquez

WAR COPE!


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Well...you really cant argue with that, Cope is one bad mofo! Dana needs to get him the first 20 fight deal in UFC history! He deserves anderson silva money!!!

Lol that was great, thanks:thumb02: that is quite a feat though, i wonder how many fighters you can do that with...every weightclass


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll be you could do it with Chuck O'Neil or Marcus Davis.


I once used MMA math to prove Andy Wang could beat Fedor just to prove how absurd it is.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^On the account I made the week before I made this one, I had like a 200 man strong math that Cody McKenzie could beat every champ  Someone throw me a completley ridiculous fighter and I'll prove he's the greatest of all time. Preferabley someone who isn't as direct as Cope cause he had Chuck > Marcus > Lytle very quickly. Takes a lot of Sherdog linking with other people lol


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

​Kimbo Slice - Cross-weight GOAT. 

Kimbo Slice > Houston Alexander > Sokoudjou > Lil Nog > Overeem > Belfort > Wanderlei > Page > Machida > Evans > Liddell > Couture > Babalu > Rua > Hendo > Fedor


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome thread, always loved the Andy Wang>Fedor MMAth. I'll play around and see what I can find.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Kimbo IS the GOAT anyways so


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Bo-Ram Moon>Jae Young Kim>Kelvin Fitial>Haejun Yang>Joaquim Ferreira>Junior Dos Santos>Werdum>Fedor>Ricardo Arona>Overeem>Brock>Mir>Nog

so by my MMAth Bo-Ram Moon is >JDS,Fedor,Nog,Overeem,Werdum,Mir and Brock making him the undisputed GOAT HW!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Well I guess there's only one thing left to say.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Dave Bautista > Vince Lucero > Josh Haynes > Sean Salmon > Yuki Sasaki > Yuki Kondo > Akihiro Gono > Hayato Sakurai > Luciano Azevedo > Jose Aldo > Urijah Faber > Dominic Cruz > Demetrious Johnson

Dave Bautista > Vince Lucero > Josh Haynes > Sean Salmon > Yuki Sasaki > Yuki Kondo > Akihiro Gono > Hayato Sakurai > Luciano Azevedo > Jose Aldo > Urijah Faber > Dominic Cruz

Dave Bautista > Vince Lucero > Josh Haynes > Sean Salmon > Yuki Sasaki > Yuki Kondo > Akihiro Gono > Hayato Sakurai > Luciano Azevedo > Jose Aldo

Dave Bautista > Vince Lucero > Josh Haynes > Sean Salmon > Yuki Sasaki > Yuki Kondo > Frank Shamrock > Tito Ortiz > Vitor Belfort > Wanderlei Silva > Rampage Jackson > Lyoto Machida > BJ Penn > Kenny Florian > Clay Guida > Anthony Pettis > Ben Henderson

Dave Bautista > Vince Lucero > Josh Haynes > Sean Salmon > Yuki Sasaki > Yuki Kondo > Frank Shamrock > Tito Ortiz > Vitor Belfort > Wanderlei Silva > Rampage Jackson > Lyoto Machida > BJ Penn > Matt Hughes > George St. Pierre

Dave Bautista > Vince Lucero > Josh Haynes > Sean Salmon > Yuki Sasaki > Yuki Kondo > Frank Shamrock > Jeremy Horn > Chael Sonnen > Yushin Okami > Anderson Silva

Dave Bautista > Vince Lucero > Josh Haynes > Sean Salmon > Yuki Sasaki > Yuki Kondo > Frank Shamrock > Jeremy Horn > Chael Sonnen > Michael Bisping > Matt Hamill > Jon Jones

Dave Bautista > Vince Lucero > Josh Haynes > Sean Salmon > Yuki Sasaki > Yuki Kondo > Frank Shamrock > Tito Ortiz > Vitor Belfort > Wanderlei Silva > Rampage Jackson > Lyoto Machida > Sokoudjou > Joaquim Ferreira > Junior Dos Santos > Cain Velasquez



And just for extra...

Dave Bautista > Vince Lucero > Josh Haynes > Sean Salmon > Yuki Sasaki > Yuki Kondo > Frank Shamrock > Tito Ortiz > Vitor Belfort > Wanderlei Silva > Rampage Jackson > Lyoto Machida > Sokoudjou > Joaquim Ferreira > Junior Dos Santos > Fabricio Werdum > Fedor Emilianenko


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

We have a winner!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Wow, this is easier than I thought.

Anyone rememeber this guy? Yes, the fat dude from UFC 1. Not Teila Tuli. 










Kevin Rosier > Zane Fraiser > Takayuki Okada > Jason Lambert > Babalu > Chael Sonnen > Paulo Filho > Ryo chonan > Anderson Silva

I'm sorry but you all wrong. Kevin Rosier is the GOAT. Did it in 9 moves!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Tyson Fury said:


> Wow, this is easier than I thought.
> 
> Anyone rememeber this guy? Yes, the fat dude from UFC 1. Not Teila Tuli.
> 
> ...


Yeah but does he have this many top HWs on his list?
Bo-Ram Moon>Jae Young Kim>Kelvin Fitial>Haejun Yang>Joaquim Ferreira>Junior Dos Santos>Werdum>Fedor>Ricardo Arona>Overeem>Brock>Mir>Nog

Look at all the HW greats that kneel before Mr.Moon!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Tyson Fury said:


> Wow, this is easier than I thought.
> 
> Anyone rememeber this guy? Yes, the fat dude from UFC 1. Not Teila Tuli.
> 
> ...


Actually keep your list going and see how GOAT Rosier really is!
Kevin Rosier > Zane Fraiser > Takayuki Okada > Jason Lambert > Babalu > Chael Sonnen > Paulo Filho > Ryo chonan > *Anderson Silva*>*Dan Henderson*>*Fedor*>Lindland>Jeremey Horn>*Chuck*>*Tito*>Bader>*Rampage*>*Wanderlei*

Just look at all those Legends he adds to his list.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I used to do this a lot when I got bored. I would pick a 135 pound fighter and click away until I made my way to the Heavyweight division.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Someone throw me a fighter and I'll see if I can link them up. Try and make it a complete nobody.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Someone throw me a fighter and I'll see if I can link them up. Try and make it a complete nobody.


Tony Zelinski


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

He's a bust after just one move. He beat 3 people, 2 with no wins, and the other guy has 2 wins to the same winless guy.

I'm trying to think of someonne who's a complete joke but shit's hard. I went through that Telia guy, akebono, Art Jimmerson, the karate dude who won a fight in 2009, but all dead ends straight away.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He's a bust after just one move. He beat 3 people, 2 with no wins, and the other guy has 2 wins to the same winless guy.


I know, I set you up for failure lol. Sorry, I couldn't resist. Let me give you a fighting chance. Tony Hervey.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The best new member of the year wouldnt pull that shit. Just saying 

I hate when you have guys like Tony Hervey who have losses to Pat Curran, Mike Ricci and other people I have heard of, but his wins are to complete nobodies. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The best new member of the year wouldnt pull that shit. Just saying



But the boredest new member would lol
I tried the Green Power Ranger earlier but he is also a dead end. I was going to do Odd Job but I think that's been done. Then I was going to go for Minowman but he really is too epic to mocked by MMath.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Tony Hervey > Buddy Clinton > KJ Noons > Nick Diaz > Hayato Sakurai > Luciano Azevedo > Jose Aldo > Urijah Faber > Dominic Cruz > Demetrious Johnson

Tony Hervey > Buddy Clinton > KJ Noons > Nick Diaz > Hayato Sakurai > Luciano Azevedo > Jose Aldo > Urijah Faber > Dominic Cruz

Tony Hervey > Buddy Clinton > KJ Noons > Nick Diaz > Hayato Sakurai > Luciano Azevedo > Jose Aldo

Tony Hervey > Buddy Clinton > KJ Noons > Nick Diaz > BJ Penn > Kenny Florian > Clay Guida > Anthony Pettis > Ben Henderson

Tony Hervey > Buddy Clinton > KJ Noons > Nick Diaz > BJ Penn > Matt Hughes > George St. Pierre

Tony Hervey > Buddy Clinton > KJ Noons > Nick Diaz > Hayato Sakurai > Ryo Chonan > Anderson Silva

Tony Hervey > Buddy Clinton > KJ Noons > Nick Diaz > Hayato Sakurai > Ryo Chonan > Anderson Silva > Chael Sonnen > Michael Bisping > Matt Hamill > Jon Jones

Tony Hervey > Buddy Clinton > KJ Noons > Nick Diaz > Hayato Sakurai > Ryo Chonan > Anderson Silva > Chael Sonnen > Michael Bisping > Matt Hamill > Jon Jones > Lyoto Machida > Sokoudjou > Joaquim Ferreira > Junior Dos Santos > Cain Velasquez

KJ made that one MUCH easier.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

NICE, I just found my old Cody McKenzie math, now I shall demonstrate the true power of MMA math and a 9 to 5 computer course which covers microsoft word....




Ridiculousness said:


> Cody McKenzie > Rob Roy > Jesse Fox > Tyler Davis > Allan Munroe > Maged Hammo > Dave Nippard > Carlos Espinoza > Spencer Rohvie > Matt Bagshaw > Greg Welsh > Chris Ade > Justin Tavernini > Josh Holt > Jeremy Saunders > Dave Lehr Cochran > Buck Henry Bisbey > Shawn Albrecht > Aaron Bruce > Victor Bachman > Sheldon Westcott > Tim Smith > Mike Rowbotham > Dan Chambers > Jacob MacDonald > Michel Boissonneault > Louis-Christophe Laurin > Peter McGrath > Mike Scudder > Justin Bourgeois > Rene Allain > Jonny Roscoe > Eric St. Pierre > Steven Rogers > Jason MacKay > Daniel Grandmaison > Francois Flibotte > Roger Pena > Frederic Pilon > Justin Doyon > Ryan Gabourie > Gabriel Rossi > Steve Legault > Joel Pigeon > Dirk Waardenburg > Tadarius Thomas > Fabian Acuna > Brian Szohr > Adam Flex > Jim Bruketta > Dan Caesar > Carlos Perez > Steve Reyna > Craig Kaufmann > Tony Wisniewski > Wayne Bogard > Michael Suttles Jr > Zeb Hansen > Bruce Johnson > Jason Ehresmann > Chad Reiner > Victor Moreno > Sean Wilson > Dan Mueller > Gin Minajev > Darren Hines > Travis Schulte > Dave Goddard > Dan Croonquist > Ben Smaldino > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Ryan Sotter > Aaron Rafferty > Anthony Seu > Jamie Webb > Don Shea > Shawn Nolan > Matt Albright > Rory Prazak > Ed Boyd > Bryan Robinson > Davey Conger > Kareema Bennett > Chris Meyers > Muhsin Corbbrey > Cam McHargue > Lionel Cortez > Morrison Butler > Shaun Gay > Chris Clodfelter > Dustin Rhodes > Vince Ortiz > Daniel Armendariz > Cris Leyva > Nathan Randall > Carlos Lopez > Fernando Rodriguez > Antonio Flores > James White > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Derek Harris > Chance Fine > Dustin Lesley > Brandon Adams > Codale Ford > Dylan Smith > Johnny Cottrell > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Jason Anderson > Charlie Rader > Aaron Fetz > Jayson Fuentes > Keith Bride Jr > Daniel Perez > Todd Lehman > Marshall Reed > Kyle Swadley > Chris McDaniel > Danny Rodriguez > Dan Loman > Micah Washington > Rod Montoya > Deryck Ripley > Jason Purcell > John Halverson > Josh Rafferty > Sam Cleveland > Roger Stiner > Steve Gavin > Jason Miller > Jason Henry > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Scott Kinzebach > Ryan Thompson > Mike Lindquist > Taurean Bogguess > Joe Jordan > Billy Vaughn > Johnny Bedford > Daniel Pineda > Mackens Semerzier > Alex Cacares > Damacio Page > Scott Jorgensen > Jeff Curran > Raphael Assuncao > Joe Lauzon > Mike Brown > Urijah Faber > Dominic Cruz
> 
> Cody McKenzie > Rob Roy > Jesse Fox > Tyler Davis > Allan Munroe > Maged Hammo > Dave Nippard > Carlos Espinoza > Spencer Rohvie > Matt Bagshaw > Greg Welsh > Chris Ade > Justin Tavernini > Josh Holt > Jeremy Saunders > Dave Lehr Cochran > Buck Henry Bisbey > Shawn Albrecht > Aaron Bruce > Victor Bachman > Sheldon Westcott > Tim Smith > Mike Rowbotham > Dan Chambers > Jacob MacDonald > Michel Boissonneault > Louis-Christophe Laurin > Peter McGrath > Mike Scudder > Justin Bourgeois > Rene Allain > Jonny Roscoe > Eric St. Pierre > Steven Rogers > Jason MacKay > Daniel Grandmaison > Francois Flibotte > Roger Pena > Frederic Pilon > Justin Doyon > Ryan Gabourie > Gabriel Rossi > Steve Legault > Joel Pigeon > Dirk Waardenburg > Tadarius Thomas > Fabian Acuna > Brian Szohr > Adam Flex > Jim Bruketta > Dan Caesar > Carlos Perez > Steve Reyna > Craig Kaufmann > Tony Wisniewski > Wayne Bogard > Michael Suttles Jr > Zeb Hansen > Bruce Johnson > Jason Ehresmann > Chad Reiner > Victor Moreno > Sean Wilson > Dan Mueller > Gin Minajev > Darren Hines > Travis Schulte > Dave Goddard > Dan Croonquist > Ben Smaldino > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Ryan Sotter > Aaron Rafferty > Anthony Seu > Jamie Webb > Don Shea > Shawn Nolan > Matt Albright > Rory Prazak > Ed Boyd > Bryan Robinson > Davey Conger > Kareema Bennett > Chris Meyers > Muhsin Corbbrey > Cam McHargue > Lionel Cortez > Morrison Butler > Shaun Gay > Chris Clodfelter > Dustin Rhodes > Vince Ortiz > Daniel Armendariz > Cris Leyva > Nathan Randall > Carlos Lopez > Fernando Rodriguez > Antonio Flores > James White > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Derek Harris > Chance Fine > Dustin Lesley > Brandon Adams > Codale Ford > Dylan Smith > Johnny Cottrell > Steve Gibson > Jeff Davis > Jason Anderson > Charlie Rader > Aaron Fetz > Jayson Fuentes > Keith Bride Jr > Daniel Perez > Todd Lehman > Marshall Reed > Kyle Swadley > Chris McDaniel > Danny Rodriguez > Dan Loman > Micah Washington > Rod Montoya > Deryck Ripley > Jason Purcell > John Halverson > Josh Rafferty > Sam Cleveland > Roger Stiner > Steve Gavin > Jason Miller > Jason Henry > Kyle Baker > Scott Bradley > Scott Kinzebach > Ryan Thompson > Mike Lindquist > Taurean Bogguess > Joe Jordan > Billy Vaughn > Johnny Bedford > Daniel Pineda > Mackens Semerzier > Alex Cacares > Damacio Page > Scott Jorgensen > Jeff Curran > Raphael Assuncao > Joe Lauzon > Melvin Guillard > Fabricio Camoes > Luciano Azevedo > Jose Aldo
> 
> ...


Followed by the most epic gif of all time, credit to Rauro...


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done. I figured you could find some kind of route in his 15 wins.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

All.that.math.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Alright let's see how far you can take young Sergio Pettis. Can you make this 19 year old the GOAT? He is 6-0 and I think you have a little bit you can work with. If it's a dead end then sorry, this time it wouldn't be intentional. Good luck lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll give it a go in a bit. I like how I'm acting like this is a true skill as opposed to me having a very minute social life and just pressing things to see if they work (kind of like a geeky high school kid with his first prostitute).


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'll give it a go in a bit. I like how I'm acting like this is a true skill as opposed to me having a very minute social life and just pressing things to see if they work (kind of like a geeky high school kid with his first prostitute).


Naw this is a legit skill. I use it on my resume all the time. Masters in MMAth. Works for an extra 25 cents an hour and 3 Oreo cookies.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sergio Pettis > Jimmy Jones > Joao Victor > Guilherme Mattos Rodrigues > Rivanio Regiz > Ciro Rodrigues > Alldyr Pe > Julio Flavio De Almeida > Emanuel Adelina Da Silva > Cleiton Silva > Geraldo Paiva > Wanderson Silva > Adenir Araujo > Diego Marlon > Anderson Soares > Thomas dos Santos Lima > Larry Passos Vargas > Andre Luis > John Lineker> Yasuhiro Urushitani > John Dodson > Tim Elliot > Jens Pulver > Joe Stevenson > Kurt Pellegrino > Luciano Azevedo > Jose Aldo > Urijah Faber > Dominic Cruz > Demetrious Johnson

Sergio Pettis > Jimmy Jones > Joao Victor > Guilherme Mattos Rodrigues > Rivanio Regiz > Ciro Rodrigues > Alldyr Pe > Julio Flavio De Almeida > Emanuel Adelina Da Silva > Cleiton Silva > Geraldo Paiva > Wanderson Silva > Adenir Araujo > Diego Marlon > Anderson Soares > Thomas dos Santos Lima > Larry Passos Vargas > Andre Luis > John Lineker> Yasuhiro Urushitani > John Dodson > Tim Elliot > Jens Pulver > Joe Stevenson > Kurt Pellegrino > Luciano Azevedo > Jose Aldo > Urijah Faber > Dominic Cruz

Sergio Pettis > Jimmy Jones > Joao Victor > Guilherme Mattos Rodrigues > Rivanio Regiz > Ciro Rodrigues > Alldyr Pe > Julio Flavio De Almeida > Emanuel Adelina Da Silva > Cleiton Silva > Geraldo Paiva > Wanderson Silva > Adenir Araujo > Diego Marlon > Anderson Soares > Thomas dos Santos Lima > Larry Passos Vargas > Andre Luis > John Lineker> Yasuhiro Urushitani > John Dodson > Tim Elliot > Jens Pulver > Joe Stevenson > Kurt Pellegrino > Luciano Azevedo > Jose Aldo

Sergio Pettis > Jimmy Jones > Joao Victor > Guilherme Mattos Rodrigues > Rivanio Regiz > Ciro Rodrigues > Alldyr Pe > Julio Flavio De Almeida > Emanuel Adelina Da Silva > Cleiton Silva > Geraldo Paiva > Wanderson Silva > Adenir Araujo > Diego Marlon > Anderson Soares > Thomas dos Santos Lima > Larry Passos Vargas > Andre Luis > John Lineker> Yasuhiro Urushitani > John Dodson > Tim Elliot > Jens Pulver > BJ Penn > Kenny Florian > Clay Guida > Anthony Pettis > Ben Henderson

Sergio Pettis > Jimmy Jones > Joao Victor > Guilherme Mattos Rodrigues > Rivanio Regiz > Ciro Rodrigues > Alldyr Pe > Julio Flavio De Almeida > Emanuel Adelina Da Silva > Cleiton Silva > Geraldo Paiva > Wanderson Silva > Adenir Araujo > Diego Marlon > Anderson Soares > Thomas dos Santos Lima > Larry Passos Vargas > Andre Luis > John Lineker> Yasuhiro Urushitani > John Dodson > Tim Elliot > Jens Pulver > BJ Penn > Matt Hughes > GSP

Sergio Pettis > Jimmy Jones > Joao Victor > Guilherme Mattos Rodrigues > Rivanio Regiz > Ciro Rodrigues > Alldyr Pe > Julio Flavio De Almeida > Emanuel Adelina Da Silva > Cleiton Silva > Geraldo Paiva > Wanderson Silva > Adenir Araujo > Diego Marlon > Anderson Soares > Thomas dos Santos Lima > Larry Passos Vargas > Andre Luis > John Lineker> Yasuhiro Urushitani > John Dodson > Tim Elliot > Jens Pulver > BJ Penn > Matt Hughes > Ricardo Almeida > Ryo Chonnan > Anderson Silva

Sergio Pettis > Jimmy Jones > Joao Victor > Guilherme Mattos Rodrigues > Rivanio Regiz > Ciro Rodrigues > Alldyr Pe > Julio Flavio De Almeida > Emanuel Adelina Da Silva > Cleiton Silva > Geraldo Paiva > Wanderson Silva > Adenir Araujo > Diego Marlon > Anderson Soares > Thomas dos Santos Lima > Larry Passos Vargas > Andre Luis > John Lineker> Yasuhiro Urushitani > John Dodson > Tim Elliot > Jens Pulver > BJ Penn > Matt Hughes > Royce Gracie > Dan Severn > Forrest Griffin > Quinton Jackson > Matt Hamill > Jon Jones

Sergio Pettis > Jimmy Jones > Joao Victor > Guilherme Mattos Rodrigues > Rivanio Regiz > Ciro Rodrigues > Alldyr Pe > Julio Flavio De Almeida > Emanuel Adelina Da Silva > Cleiton Silva > Geraldo Paiva > Wanderson Silva > Adenir Araujo > Diego Marlon > Anderson Soares > Thomas dos Santos Lima > Larry Passos Vargas > Andre Luis > John Lineker> Yasuhiro Urushitani > John Dodson > Tim Elliot > Jens Pulver > BJ Penn > Matt Hughes > Royce Gracie > Dan Severn > Forrest Griffin > Mauricio Rua > Lyoto Machida > Sokoudjou > Jaoquim Ferreira > Junior Dos Santos


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Very well done. Can't tell me that's not a skill. Looks like Jimmy Jones is the 2nd greatest fighter of all time.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

3rd, don't forget the McKenzitine.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats amazing! Lol, id say thats a skill =P...i dont really go on other forums so ive never seen these huge mma maths, lol really enjoyed it


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

if you can get Junie Browning to be the GOAT i'll be impressed.

in the meantime Ryo Chonan can beat everyone pretty quickly:
Chonan->Anderson->Sakurai-> Azavedo -> Aldo ->Faber-> Cruz -> Mighty Mouse
Chonan->Anderson->Sakurai->Azavedo -> Aldo-> Faber-> Cruz
Chonan->Anderson->Sakurai->-> Azavedo -> Aldo
Chonan-> Anderson Silva->Sakurai-> Azavedo -> Aldo ->Kenny Florian-> Clay Guida-> Pettis-> Bendo
Chonan-> Carlos Newton-> Shonie Carter-> Matt Serra-> GSP
Chonan-> Anderson Silva
Chonan-> Anderson Silva-> Rich Franklin-> Matt Hammill-> Bones
Chonan-> Anderson Silva-> Maia-> Ed Herman-> Teixeira-> Sokoudjou-> Joaquim Ferreira-> JDS-> Cain 
Chonan-> Anderson Silva-> Hendo-> Fedor


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Rauno said:


> ​Kimbo Slice - Cross-weight GOAT.
> 
> Kimbo Slice > Houston Alexander > Sokoudjou > Lil Nog > Overeem > Belfort > Wanderlei > Page > Machida > Evans > Liddell > Couture > Babalu > Rua > Hendo > Fedor


. 

Randy never fought Babalu.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

New college course, time for some more MMA Math. Throw that shit at me!


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

We all know Phillipe Miller is the P4P GOAT of MMAmaths.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> if you can get Junie Browning to be the GOAT i'll be impressed.


Junie Browning>Dave Kaplan> Steve Headden> Shannon Ritch> David Harris>Jens Pulver>BJ Penn>Matt Hughes> GSP

Junie Browning>Dave Kaplan> Steve Headden> Shannon Ritch> David Harris>Edwin Dewees> Drew Fickett>Josh Koscheck>Diego Sanchez>Karo Parisyan>Ryo Chonnan>Anderson Silva

Junie Browning>Dave Kaplan> Steve Headden> Shannon Ritch> David Harris>Jens Pulver>BJ Penn>Matt Hughes>Frank Trigg> Kazuo Misaki>Dan Henderson>Fedor

Junie Browning>Dave Kaplan> Steve Headden> Shannon Ritch> David Harris>Jens Pulver>BJ Penn>Matt Hughes> Royce Gracie> Ken Shamrock> Dan Severn> Forrest Griffin>Rich Franklin> Matt Hamill>Jon Jones


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

dlxrevolution said:


> We all know Phillipe Miller is the P4P GOAT of MMAmaths.


Check my Cody McKenzie one, just sayin


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Check my Cody McKenzie one, just sayin


Yeah but...

Phillip Miller > Jake Shields > Hayato Sakurai > Luciano Azevedo > Jose Aldo > Chad Mendez > Cody McKenzie

And Phillip Miller retired undefeated. :thumb01:


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

my first favorite mma fighter, Patrick Smith from UFC 2; he's 20-15 and only retired in 2009, hopefully you have something you can work with.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Jesy Blue said:


> my first favorite mma fighter, Patrick Smith from UFC 2; he's 20-15 and only retired in 2009, hopefully you have something you can work with.


Patrick Smith imo was the first "MMA" fighter in UFC, so I'm a fan of the guy too. Will give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Jesy Blue said:


> my first favorite mma fighter, Patrick Smith from UFC 2; he's 20-15 and only retired in 2009, hopefully you have something you can work with.


Patrick Smith > Eric Esch > James Thompson > Dan Severn > Forrest Griffin > Rich Franklin > Yushin Okami > Anderson Silva

Patrick Smith > Eric Esch > James Thompson > Dan Severn > Forrest Griffin > Rich Franklin > Matt Hamill > Jon Jones

Patrick Smith > Eric Esch > James Thompson > Dan Severn > Forrest Griffin > Shogun Rua > Lyoto Machida > Dan Henderson > Fedor 

Patrick Smith > Eric Esch > James Thompson > Dan Severn > Forrest Griffin > Shogun Rua > Lyoto Machida > BJ Penn

Patrick Smith > Eric Esch > James Thompson > Dan Severn > Forrest Griffin > Shogun Rua > Lyoto Machida > BJ Penn > Matt Hughes

Patrick Smith > Eric Esch > James Thompson > Dan Severn > Forrest Griffin > Shogun Rua > Lyoto Machida > BJ Penn > Matt Hughes > GSP


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Patrick Smith > Eric Esch > James Thompson > Dan Severn > Forrest Griffin > Rich Franklin > Yushin Okami > Anderson Silva
> 
> Patrick Smith > Eric Esch > James Thompson > Dan Severn > Forrest Griffin > Rich Franklin > Matt Hamill > Jon Jones
> 
> ...


Too easy 

Best way to do it is to pick someone who doesn't have a win over anyone that's ever been in UFC, and then work your way to it.


----------

